# Starduster Too plans on ebay



## planebuilder (Apr 21, 2016)

In case anyone is looking, (I have no connection to these)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/eBay-Motors-/6000/i.html?_from=R40&_sac=1&_nkw=starduster


----------

